# Apple Watch: Les accessoires



## pepeye66 (16 Avril 2015)

Bonjour à toutes, tous,
Nous allons être inondés d'accessoires pour ces Apple Watch, tant vaut mieux les détailler, les critiquer et donner vos avis !
Que pensez vous de ceci:
http://www.amazon.fr/Membrane-Films-protection-ecran-Apple/dp/B00P15UTBO
et de cela:
http://jcsatanas.fr/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/coquespigenwatch-2.jpg


----------



## Gwen (16 Avril 2015)

Autant la coque je peux comprendre, autant le film me laisse dubitatif.

Avec ses bords arrondis, ça risque de ne pas vraiment tenir longtemps.


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Avril 2015)

D'accord avec toi: Le film étant plat ne pourra couvrir que la partie plane du verre ce qui lui donnera une épaisseur visible et "accrochable "


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Avril 2015)

Pour compléter mon premier lien sur les coques:
http://www.amazon.fr/s/?_encoding=UTF8&camp=1642&creative=19458&field-keywords=Coque Apple Watch spigen&linkCode=ur2&tag=jcsatanas-21&url=search-alias=electronics
et là, une vitre:
http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00...=as2&tag=jcsatanas-21&linkId=THCH7TU4BNF2GLLF


----------



## Psym (16 Avril 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Bonjour à toutes, tous,
> Nous allons être inondés d'accessoires pour ces Apple Watch, tant vaut mieux les détailler, les critiquer et donner vos avis !
> Que pensez vous de ceci:
> http://www.amazon.fr/Membrane-Films-protection-ecran-Apple/dp/B00P15UTBO
> ...


Salut,

Autant le film plastique me semble indispensable (et en plus ça ne dénature pas le design) pour avoir un écran qui résiste aux petits choc que peux subir une montre. Autant la coque, bien que transparente et plus discrète que certaine que l'on peut trouver sur le net (actionproof), je la trouve vraiment pas élégante et j'ai peur qu'elle vienne casser le charme de la montre et son utilisation (peut être une gène).


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Avril 2015)

La plus part des accessoires dénaturent l'objet original...
Mais, certains une une utilité qui peut les faire tolérer surtout si utilité rime avec discrétion.


gwen a dit:


> Autant la coque je peux comprendre, autant le film me laisse dubitatif.
> 
> Avec ses bords arrondis, ça risque de ne pas vraiment tenir longtemps.





Psym a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Autant le film plastique me semble indispensable (et en plus ça ne dénature pas le design) pour avoir un écran qui résiste aux petits choc que peux subir une montre. Autant la coque, bien que transparente et plus discrète que certaine que l'on peut trouver sur le net (actionproof), je la trouve vraiment pas élégante et j'ai peur qu'elle vienne casser le charme de la montre et son utilisation (peut être une gène).


Comme quoi les goûts et les couleurs...


----------



## jflep (16 Avril 2015)

:http://www.amazon.fr/tinxi®-protection-protecteur-optimal-Transparent/dp/B00UL5U522/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1429189803&sr=8-2&keywords=protection+ecran+apple+watch
et  ceci :
http://www.amazon.fr/Spigen®-Ultra-Fine-NOUVEAU-Semi-Transparente-Ajustement/dp/B00UVSNWYC/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1429189888&sr=8-6&keywords=coques+de+protection+apple+watch


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Avril 2015)

@jflep :
Ben si tu reprends les liens déjà indiqués....


----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2015)

Pas de boitier étanche en accessoire ??


----------



## Gwen (16 Avril 2015)

ça risque d'être dur  cause de la molette (j'aime pas ce mot couronne).


----------



## Dem81 (16 Avril 2015)

Un socle chic pour l'Apple Watch par Mophie http://www.igen.fr/node/90792


----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2015)

Pas mal ce socle


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (17 Avril 2015)

Le film plastique est inutile sur un écran en saphir...

La coque est inutile sur le poignet (vous cognez souvent votre poignet autour de vous?).

A moins de passer son temps à enlever la montre, ce ne sont que des gadgets...


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Le film plastique est inutile sur un écran en saphir...
> 
> La coque est inutile sur le poignet (vous cognez souvent votre poignet autour de vous?).
> 
> A moins de passer son temps à enlever la montre, ce ne sont que des gadgets...



Je suis de ton avis


----------



## jacghit (17 Avril 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pas mal ce socle


C'est vrai qu'il est beau, mais vraiment cher


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2015)

Oui en effet


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Avril 2015)

Quitte à présenter la montre "en dessin" ils auraient pu (du), pour un support qui se veut "sélect",  présenter la watch et non pas la watch sport .


----------



## Psym (17 Avril 2015)

C'est vrai que le socle est jolie mais j'ai du mal à comprendre l’intérêt. La montre je la charge quand je dors pas besoin de la charger sur un jolie socle si ?

Ensuite moumou92 je ne me cogne pas tout les jours le poignet mais l'Applewtatch Sport, si elle est utilisé pour faire du sport, est susceptible de prendre des choques donc pour moi mieux vos être prudent (surtout à ce prix) et puis les films pour l'écran sont franchement pas cher. Par contre, la coque je suis pas franchement chaud.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (17 Avril 2015)

Psym a dit:


> C'est vrai que le socle est jolie mais j'ai du mal à comprendre l’intérêt. La montre je la charge quand je dors pas besoin de la charger sur un jolie socle si ?
> 
> Ensuite moumou92 je ne me cogne pas tout les jours le poignet mais l'Applewtatch Sport, si elle est utilisé pour faire du sport, est susceptible de prendre des choques donc pour moi mieux vos être prudent (surtout à ce prix) et puis les films pour l'écran sont franchement pas cher. Par contre, la coque je suis pas franchement chaud.




C' est la raison qui m'a poussée à prendre un classique au lieu d'une sport: ne pas avoir besoin d'y mettre un film moche dessus (mon iPhone 6 est équipe d'un film de verre, je trouve ça vraiment inesthétique...).


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> C' est la raison qui m'a poussée à prendre un classique au lieu d'une sport: ne pas avoir besoin d'y mettre un film moche dessus (mon iPhone 6 est équipe d'un film de verre, je trouve ça vraiment inesthétique...).



Je suis de ton avis


----------



## Dem81 (18 Avril 2015)

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/nudock-apple-watch-iphone-docking-station


----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2015)

Dem81 a dit:


> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/nudock-apple-watch-iphone-docking-station



Dommage qu'il n'y a pas la place pour l'iPad et le Mac


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Avril 2015)

Quelques supports:
http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00VSGVVNA?ref_=cm_sw_r_awd_Oaqovb1S7YZW4

http://www.elevationlab.com/products/night-stand


----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2015)

​Jolie mais pas donné


----------



## yohann22 (25 Avril 2015)

Pour ma part je viens de commander ce support: http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00W9VR830?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## joeGuillian (25 Avril 2015)

J'inaugure ce sujet qui me "pose question": quel casque bluetooth choisir pour l'Apple Watch choisir? Mon objectif serait surtout de l'utiliser pour courir, cela va donc limiter le choix.

Merci


----------



## pepeye66 (25 Avril 2015)

yohann22 a dit:


> Pour ma part je viens de commander ce support: http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00W9VR830?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


Ce genre de produit est toujours "châtré" de la filerie trop souvent "brouillonne" mais d'un autre coté, pour le prix, pas de quoi trop se plaindre si ce n'est de faire remarquer que les délais sont dignes de ceux d'Apple !


----------



## twinupp (25 Avril 2015)

Cela m'interesse aussi


----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2015)

Perso j'aime pas trop


----------



## Dem81 (28 Avril 2015)

joeGuillian a dit:


> J'inaugure ce sujet qui me "pose question": quel casque bluetooth choisir pour l'Apple Watch choisir? Mon objectif serait surtout de l'utiliser pour courir, cela va donc limiter le choix.
> 
> Merci



En bon matériels, tu as des intra chez Plantronics (je les ai, ils sont vraiment excellent), tu as aussi comme très bonne marque Jabra, (les deux marques proposent à moins de 100€ de très bons produits) et si tu as un peu plus de moyens, tu as également beats qui en font en Bluetooth (199€ me semble il) avec la couleur de ton choix, que tu peux commander via le store d'Apple ...


----------



## Micha06 (1 Mai 2015)

Bonjour 
Par mis vous des acquéreurs d'accessoires ( coques film écran protecteurs) ?


----------



## KevX94 (1 Mai 2015)

Coucou, moi un socle pour la charge et pas la raye ou la faire tombe [emoji2]


----------



## Madalvée (1 Mai 2015)

Et en Français ça donne quoi ?


----------



## Micha06 (1 Mai 2015)

Et celle-ci vous en pensez quoi ?
Coque Apple Watch 42 mm, Spigen[emoji768] [Avec Vitre de Protection Intégrée] Coque de Protection pour Apple Watch 42 mm **NOUVEAU** [Tough Armor] [Gunmetal] Protection Double-Couche avec Protection d'Ecran Intégrée pour Apple Watch 42 mm - Gunmetal (SGP11504) https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B00UVSOWBY/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_SS7qvb0VHJFDM
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B00UVSOWBY/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_SS7qvb0VHJFDM


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (1 Mai 2015)

J'en pense que c'est immonde, que ça reste une montre faite pour vivre...

Pour la vitre, le saphirs me donne toute confiance pour ne pas protéger l'écran... Pour l'inox autour, ça doit vivre de toute façon...


----------



## Micha06 (1 Mai 2015)

C'est sur cela dénature la montre y as pas photo...
Mais si comme moi, tu te " balade "sur des chantiers du bâtiment...
Crois moi que tu as envie de le protéger ton assistant personnel...[emoji41]


----------



## Micha06 (1 Mai 2015)

C'est sur cela dénature la montre y as pas photo...
Mais si comme moi, tu te " balade "sur des chantiers du bâtiment...
Crois moi que tu as envie de le protéger ton assistant personnel...[emoji41]


----------



## Nico1971 (2 Mai 2015)

Pour ceux qui cherchent un support résistant et à un prix dérisoire, je vous propose "mon poignet", le seul inconvénient c'est qu'il n'est compatible que pour le modèle Edition 42mm.  Ok je sors....


----------



## Micha06 (2 Mai 2015)

C'est bon t  partis [emoji102][emoji390][emoji355]️[emoji399][emoji726]


----------



## Dem81 (6 Mai 2015)

Voilà ce que j'ai fait, j'avais vu ça sur internet et j'ai trouvé ça super...


----------



## ft5777 (7 Mai 2015)

Dem81 a dit:


> Voilà ce que j'ai fait, j'avais vu ça sur internet et j'ai trouvé ça super...



J'aimerai bien faire quelque chose de similaire avec ma boite du modèle en acier. Je la trouve très jolie et élégante et je pose ma montre dedans la nuit pendant qu'elle charge mais forcément le câble empêche de fermer la boite correctement.
Percer un trou dans la boite pour le câble serait un option mais ça m'embêterait d'abimer la boite... Si quelqu'un l'a déjà fait ou vu sur le net je suis preneur d'images!


----------



## fousfous (7 Mai 2015)

ft5777 a dit:


> J'aimerai bien faire quelque chose de similaire avec ma boite du modèle en acier. Je la trouve très jolie et élégante et je pose ma montre dedans la nuit pendant qu'elle charge mais forcément le câble empêche de fermer la boite correctement.
> Percer un trou dans la boite pour le câble serait un option mais ça m'embêterait d'abimer la boite... Si quelqu'un l'a déjà fait ou vu sur le net je suis preneur d'images!


J'aimerai bien te montrer comment je compte faire, mais sans la boite d'un modele acier je ne peu rien faire, tu ne peux donc que attendre que quelqu'un d'autre le fasse ou que tu essaies 
Mais je ne vois pas l'intérêt de fermer la boite quand tu recharges, tu ne peux pas du tout voir l'heure du coup.


----------



## Vanton (7 Mai 2015)

Vous voulez faire la boite du modèle Edition quoi



Dem81 a dit:


> Voilà ce que j'ai fait, j'avais vu ça sur internet et j'ai trouvé ça super...


C'est moi ou tu as déjà flingué ton bracelet noir... ?


----------



## Dem81 (8 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Vous voulez faire la boite du modèle Edition quoi
> 
> 
> C'est moi ou tu as déjà flingué ton bracelet noir... ?



L'idée qu'elle soit rangée quand je la charge me plait !
Non mon bracelet est nickel, cela doit être un reflet sans doute...


----------



## floofloo44 (8 Mai 2015)

j'ai commandé lui pour 20euros (Griffin Powerjolt)


----------



## lexaout (8 Mai 2015)

Excuse moi floofloo44, ou as tu commandé ton chargeur applewatch griffin powerjolt??????


----------



## floofloo44 (8 Mai 2015)

http://www.amazon.fr/Griffin-Powerj...d=1431086963&sr=8-3&keywords=dock+apple+watch
Expedition semaine prochaine d'après le site officiel.


----------



## Vanton (8 Mai 2015)

Dem81 a dit:


> L'idée qu'elle soit rangée quand je la charge me plait !
> Non mon bracelet est nickel, cela doit être un reflet sans doute...


Oh mais ce n'était pas une critique de votre projet de boite hein !  Juste une constatation. La boite en cuir des Edition contient un chargeur planté à la verticale et on peut délicatement faire charger sa montre en la déposant dedans. C'est une solution élégante. 

Pour ton bracelet noir sur la photo il a vraiment triste mine... À côté du clou la partie gommée a l'air partie


----------



## lexaout (9 Mai 2015)

Merci floofloo44 je trouve que c'est le plus beau support actuel existant je viens de le commander 
Merci encore pour l'info


----------



## Boris 41 (9 Mai 2015)

Il est pire qu'immonde ce support en plastique noir brillant et en forme de...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (9 Mai 2015)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Il est pire qu'immonde ce support en plastique noir brillant et en forme de...


Je suis assez d'accord...


----------



## Vanton (9 Mai 2015)

Pour rappel Apple a sorti ça y a des années ;-)

http://www.ipod.info.pl/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/DSC_0653.jpg


----------



## Macuserman (9 Mai 2015)

Le seul accessoire qui est, selon moi, intéressant pour une Apple Watch c'est un support de charge. 

Un coque ? Haha, très sincèrement n'importe quoi, mettre une coque, aussi transparente soit-elle, quel intérêt ? Ça grossit, ça prend de la place, ça dénature, ça épaissit, non franchement je comprends pas

Un film ? Oui, pourquoi pas, mais uniquement pour la Sport alors…

Je suis un grand fan des socles, j'aime bcp le Griffin, merci bien !!


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mai 2015)

Je trouve que le film dénature la montre


----------



## floofloo44 (10 Mai 2015)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Il est pire qu'immonde ce support en plastique noir brillant et en forme de...



Je le trouve super sympa et pas mal pensé.


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Mai 2015)

Comme quoi les gouts et les couleurs....


----------



## Boris 41 (10 Mai 2015)

Super bien bien pensé oui... Si l'aimant n'est pas assez puissant pour soutenir le poids de la Watch, elle fera une jolie chute très esthétique !

En plus d'être laid ce support est dangereux pour le matos auquel il est destiné !


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Mai 2015)

Je suis aussi assez étonné des inclinaisons proposées par certains de ces supports obligeant ainsi l'aimant à exercer un maximum de force (effet joule assuré ?). D'autre part, comme le suggère Boris 41 le risque que la montre glisse et tombe ou charge mal est réaliste.


----------



## Boris 41 (10 Mai 2015)

Oui il y a déjà des retours de personnes ayant eu un problème de charge durant la nuit parce que l'aimant n'a pas suffit pour que la montre ne bouge pas et ce sans support alors avec un support comme celui de Griffin... Je pense que certains supports comme ceux de NativeUnion, Spigen, Nomad... sont plus adaptés.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (10 Mai 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Je suis aussi assez étonné des inclinaisons proposées par certains de ces supports obligeant ainsi l'aimant à exercer un maximum de force (effet joule assuré ?). D'autre part, comme le suggère Boris 41 le risque que la montre glisse et tombe ou charge mal est réaliste.


 Un aimant n'exerce pas de force ni d'effet joule... Il génère qu'un champs magnétique, qui est le même montre ou pas montre...

Donc pas de soucis... Ce qui génère la chaleur, ce sont les courants de Foucault dues au courant alternatif utilisé pour charger la montre , en aucun cas l'aimant


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Mai 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Un aimant n'exerce pas de force Si, une force d'attraction ou de répulsion ! ni d'effet joule l'effet joule n'est pas généré par l'aimant mais par le décalage des parties en contact plus ou moins centrées ou concordantes qui augmentent les courants de Foucault... Il génère qu'un champs magnétique, qui est le même montre ou pas montre...OK pour le champ magnétique
> 
> Donc pas de soucis... Ce qui génère la chaleur, ce sont les courants de Foucault bien entendu d'accord, mais aussi la qualité du circuit magnétique et de la position/orientation des pièces dans le champ magnétique dues au courant alternatif *(??)* utilisé pour charger la montre , en aucun cas l'aimant


----------



## fousfous (10 Mai 2015)

Personnellement je vois pas comment ça eut mal se placer sur l'aimant


----------



## ft5777 (10 Mai 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> J'aimerai bien te montrer comment je compte faire, mais sans la boite d'un modele acier je ne peu rien faire, tu ne peux donc que attendre que quelqu'un d'autre le fasse ou que tu essaies
> Mais je ne vois pas l'intérêt de fermer la boite quand tu recharges, tu ne peux pas du tout voir l'heure du coup.



Je trouve la boîte jolie... Mais seulement quand elle est fermée! Et l'idée c'est aussi que la montre soit bien protégée de la poussière et d'eventuelles chutes d'objets par-dessus ou tout autre imprévu ^^ 
Voilà pourquoi je préfèrerai percer la boîte pour poser la montre dedans la nuit.


----------



## Vanton (10 Mai 2015)

Attention Apple précise dans sa doc que la boite de l'Edition qui permet la recharge ne doit pas être fermée durant la charge ! Risque de surchauffe par manque de ventilation.


----------



## fousfous (10 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Attention Apple précise dans sa doc que la boite de l'Edition qui permet la recharge ne doit pas être fermée durant la charge ! Risque de surchauffe par manque de ventilation.


Moi je trouve que ça chauffe pas justement, mais fermer la boîte ça rend pas pratique de regarder l'heure ou d'utiliser le reveil.


----------



## ft5777 (11 Mai 2015)

Quelqu'un aurait une bonne petite coque pas chère à me conseiller pour proteger l'acier de la montre des rayures? Étant thésard géologue, je suis amené à aller sur le terrain et me promener dans la brousse Provençale régulièrement... Pas envie de me retrouver avec une belle montre bien rayée. Et je veux pas laisser ma montre chez moi pour pouvoir mesurer mon activité [emoji3]


----------



## billyclick (11 Mai 2015)

Bonsoir à tous,

Qui a reçu une confirmation d'expédition sur son AW Acier avec le bracelet cuir matelassé ?

Pour ma part je l'ai commandé le 10/04 a 9h05, elle est toujours en cours de préparation avec une visibilité pour le 12 au 26/05. 

Je crée se poste histoire de donner (ou non) des visu sur les envois de ce modèle. 

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (11 Mai 2015)

ft5777 a dit:


> Quelqu'un aurait une bonne petite coque pas chère à me conseiller pour proteger l'acier de la montre des rayures? Étant thésard géologue, je suis amené à aller sur le terrain et me promener dans la brousse Provençale régulièrement... Pas envie de me retrouver avec une belle montre bien rayée. Et je veux pas laisser ma montre chez moi pour pouvoir mesurer mon activité [emoji3]


Pas besoin, vraiment... Les forums sont très exagérés... Quand à mettre une coque sur une montre: non mais allo quoi ? (Comme disent les jeunes). A quand la coque de voiture? La coque de bureau? La coque de chaussures pour éviter d'abîmer le cuir de ses chaussures?


----------



## fabsteve (11 Mai 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Pas besoin, vraiment... Les forums sont très exagérés... Quand à mettre une coque sur une montre: non mais allo quoi ? (Comme disent les jeunes). A quand la coque de voiture? La coque de bureau? La coque de chaussures pour éviter d'abîmer le cuir de ses chaussures?



HS: les coques a chaussures existent. 
John Lobb pour citer une marque qui les recommandent afin de ne pas abîmer le cuir par temps de pluie ;-)


----------



## Boris 41 (11 Mai 2015)

Porter des John Lobb sous la pluie... il faut vraiment être inculte !

Et comme les mauvaises nouvelles tombent les une après les autres, il va falloir attendre 2016 pour connaitre le nom du futur Chef du Berliner Philharmoniker. Manquerait plus que ça soit la même chose pour l'Apple Watch Noir Sidéral


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mai 2015)

Non ce ne seras pas la meme chose 

Opsss  , j'ai rien dis


----------



## BaptisteNico (12 Mai 2015)

billyclick a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Qui a reçu une confirmation d'expédition sur son AW Acier avec le bracelet cuir matelassé ?
> 
> ...


Même cas que toi mais version gris sable et commandée à 9h10... Alors que ce modèle est disponible aux galeries et chez Colette nous on attend comme des c** nos commandes qui datent de plus d'un mois !


----------



## Matt-8 (13 Mai 2015)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Oui il y a déjà des retours de personnes ayant eu un problème de charge durant la nuit parce que l'aimant n'a pas suffit pour que la montre ne bouge pas et ce sans support alors avec un support comme celui de Griffin... Je pense que certains supports comme ceux de NativeUnion, Spigen, Nomad... sont plus adaptés.



J'ai pris le DuoStand charge Orzly sur Amazon.. Je le trouve pas mal, il charge mon iPhone aussi et il est joli à coté de mon iMac. Ils ont vidéo assez bien faite qui m'a donne envi de l'acheter !


----------



## Matt-8 (13 Mai 2015)

J'ai pris le DuoStand charge Orzly sur Amazon... Il a l'air bien conçu, avec un support pour mon iPhone aussi et il est joli à coté de mon iMac. Ils ont une vidéo assez bien faite qui m'a donnée envie de l'acheter !


----------



## billyclick (13 Mai 2015)

Ma commande pour le modèle acier et cuir bleu électrique est passé en "préparation pour expédition"


----------



## Vanton (13 Mai 2015)

On est tous très contents pour toi mais tu ferais mieux de l'évoquer dans le sujet sur les livraisons que dans le sujet sur les accessoires [emoji6]


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Mai 2015)

@Matt-8 :
Je trouve l'angle de la montre trop incliné rapport à la force de l'aimant qui ne semble pas bien sécurisante (voir quelques problèmes de glissement/décrochage) L'utilité de cette inclinaison me semble plus esthétique que fonctionnelle malgré les explications données par les fabricants qui veulent nous faire croire à un besoin de lecture même pendant la charge...Je vais attendre des retours avant de me lancer sur de tels choix.


----------



## billyclick (13 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> On est tous très contents pour toi mais tu ferais mieux de l'évoquer dans le sujet sur les livraisons que dans le sujet sur les accessoires [emoji6]



J'aurai bien voulu, si le modérateur du forum n'avait pas déplacé mon post dans celui-ci


----------



## Vanton (13 Mai 2015)

Ah ! [emoji1] ne pas hésiter à le contacter pour le lui signaler


----------



## fousfous (13 Mai 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> @Matt-8 :
> Je trouve l'angle de la montre trop incliné rapport à la force de l'aimant qui ne semble pas bien sécurisante (voir quelques problèmes de glissement/décrochage) L'utilité de cette inclinaison me semble plus esthétique que fonctionnelle malgré les explications données par les fabricants qui veulent nous faire croire à un besoin de lecture même pendant la charge...Je vais attendre des retours avant de me lancer sur de tels choix.


Ça tient à l'envers donc pas de problème à ce niveau je dirais
Par contre s'en servir sur un super... C'est comme poser son iPhone sur un support je vois pas trop l'intérêt puisqu'un ne peut pas s'en servir...


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Mai 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Ça tient à l'envers donc pas de problème à ce niveau je dirais
> ...



De la façon dont elle est posée (et il en est de même chez la quasi totalité des supports) si l'aimantation n'est pas assez forte la montre glissera et si elle ne tombe pas elle sera de guingois et donc pas ou mauvaise charge, échauffement....
Ceci dit sur les quelques tests (même à l'envers) que j'ai effectués sur ma montre l'aimant me semble assez fort pour la tenir "collée".
Pour le coup, je reste perplexe et vais attendre comme je l'écrivais plus haut.


----------



## Matt-8 (13 Mai 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> @Matt-8 :
> Je trouve l'angle de la montre trop incliné rapport à la force de l'aimant qui ne semble pas bien sécurisante (voir quelques problèmes de glissement/décrochage) L'utilité de cette inclinaison me semble plus esthétique que fonctionnelle malgré les explications données par les fabricants qui veulent nous faire croire à un besoin de lecture même pendant la charge...Je vais attendre des retours avant de me lancer sur de tels choix.


Je ne l'ai pas encore reçu, mais je te ferait part de mes retours sur l'utilisation du stand


----------



## Matt-8 (18 Mai 2015)

Ça y'est j'ai reçu le stand orzly ce matin ! La montre tient parfaitement sur le socle prévu pour elle, comme tu disais @pepeye66 avec l'aimant du chargeur aucun risque que la montre tombe et le stand n'est pas tant inclinée que ça au final... il y'a un emplacement pour mon iPhone, du coup je peut charger les deux en meme temps ce qui est assez pratique puisqu'au final j'utilise plus mon telephone que ma montre (j'ai pris la photo avec mon tel donc il est pas dessus mais on voit a l'avant l'emplacement prévu). Le branchement est nickel, et l'ensemble s'accorde bien avec mon iMac au bureau


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Mai 2015)

Merci pour ce retour, tu me rassures !
Je vais quand même attendre un peu pour voir si de nouveaux produits apparaissent, ce qui me laissera plus de choix.

PS: Oh ! nettoie donc un peu ton clavier !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (18 Mai 2015)

Matt-8 a dit:


> Ça y'est j'ai reçu le stand orzly ce matin ! La montre tient parfaitement sur le socle prévu pour elle, comme tu disais @pepeye66 avec l'aimant du chargeur aucun risque que la montre tombe et le stand n'est pas tant inclinée que ça au final... il y'a un emplacement pour mon iPhone, du coup je peut charger les deux en meme temps ce qui est assez pratique puisqu'au final j'utilise plus mon telephone que ma montre (j'ai pris la photo avec mon tel donc il est pas dessus mais on voit a l'avant l'emplacement prévu). Le branchement est nickel, et l'ensemble s'accorde bien avec mon iMac au bureau



Question bête: ce qui me rebute sur ce type d'article,'est la gestion des câbles...
Comment sont gèrés les 2 câbles? En vrac ou y a t'il un moyen intelligent de les guider jusqu'à la prise? Si en vrac, ça ne fait pas trop sac de nœuds?

J'utilise une station de charge 5 ports belkin pour charger iphones ipads Apple Watch et casque sans fil... Cela paraissait une bonne idée, mais c'est juste un merdier de fil sur le bureau... En plus les fils font tous des longueurs de folies, alors qu'entre le périphériques et son port j'aurai besoin de quelques cm, ce qui participe encore plus au bazar ambiant...

Du coup ma question: qu'en est il des fils, j'ai l'impression que c'est le même problème et du coup ca ne rend pas les choses très pratiques...


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Mai 2015)

Il existe des cables courts: http://www.amazon.fr/TYLT-Syncable-...qid=1431969990&sr=8-1&keywords=Tylt+lightning
Moins chers: http://www.amazon.fr/AmazonBasics-C..._sbs_23_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=0QSTJPAJVAFT033W7JYD


----------



## KevX94 (18 Mai 2015)

Sauf que ces cables non homologay (lol) par Apple vont faire grille ton iphone et ton apple watch [emoji6]


----------



## Matt-8 (19 Mai 2015)

@Moumou92 Oui c'est vrai que les cables c'est toujours un peu embêtant surtout celui de la watch il fait 2m !! Mais sur cette station c'est deux chargement (iPhone et Watch) donc c'est pas si encombrant, et puis le cable pour iPhone est assez court en general. 5 chargement la ca commence a faire bcp de cables  Je cale le tout derriere mon écran et ça ne me derange pas... Mais si je trouve un cable plus court pour ma montre je le prendrais c'est sur ! (ps sur la photo tu as le cable de mes écouteurs en plus !)


----------



## Matt-8 (19 Mai 2015)

@pepeye66 Tu crois qu'il existe des cables plus cours pour charger la montre ??


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Mai 2015)

Matt-8 a dit:


> @pepeye66 Tu crois qu'il existe des cables plus cours pour charger la montre ??


Dans les accessoires Apple Watch il en existe un de 1m (Alors que celui livré fait 2m)

PS: Je t'ai par erreur déclaré meilleure réponse ...Je vais demander à Jura39 de modifier çà.


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Mai 2015)

@Jura39 :
Peux tu décocher "meilleure réponse" que j'ai par erreur de manip attribuée à Matt-8.
Merci.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mai 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> @Jura39 :
> Peux tu décocher "meilleure réponse" que j'ai par erreur de manip attribuée à Matt-8.
> Merci.



c'est fait


----------



## Matt-8 (20 Mai 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Dans les accessoires Apple Watch il en existe un de 1m (Alors que celui livré fait 2m)


Merci je vais checker ça !!


----------



## KevX94 (30 Mai 2015)

Excellent socle de chargement qui m'intéresse pas mal [emoji2]

http://www.lesnumeriques.com/access...ort-a-induction-pour-montre-apple-n42531.html


----------



## mpowder (30 Mai 2015)

J aimerais réunir ici vos témoignages et avis sur les coques pour Apple watch.
Bien que je trouve que ça dénature le produit j aimerais pouvoir mettre une coque rapidement sans tout démonter.
Par exemple le matin au boulot je fait de la manutention pendant une heure, c est la quelle est le plus en danger.
 Et le pire c est que c est la que j en ai le plus besoin [emoji39]

J ai vu plusieurs modèle sur Amazon et autre mais j attend des témoignages ou vidéo pour choisir la plus jolie pour ma gris sidéral tant attendu (commande du 30 avril)

Merci pour votre aide les gars !! Et les filles [emoji175]


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (30 Mai 2015)

C'est un peu cher quand même...


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Excellent socle de chargement qui m'intéresse pas mal [emoji2]
> 
> http://www.lesnumeriques.com/access...ort-a-induction-pour-montre-apple-n42531.html



C'est moche


----------



## Doowii (30 Mai 2015)

mpowder a dit:


> J aimerais réunir ici vos témoignages et avis sur les coques pour Apple watch.
> Bien que je trouve que ça dénature le produit j aimerais pouvoir mettre une coque rapidement sans tout démonter.
> Par exemple le matin au boulot je fait de la manutention pendant une heure, c est la quelle est le plus en danger.
> Et le pire c est que c est la que j en ai le plus besoin [emoji39]
> ...


 
Il y a kevX94 qui a commandé celle-ci et elle rend plus tôt bien en photo. 
J'ai donc acheté la même grâce à lui et elle est vraiment pas cher.
Si tu veut voir les photos: 
https://forums.macg.co/index.php?threads/Apple-Watch-Black-Stainless-Steel.1265052/#post-12893516


----------



## pepeye66 (31 Mai 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Excellent socle de chargement qui m'intéresse pas mal [emoji2]
> 
> http://www.lesnumeriques.com/access...ort-a-induction-pour-montre-apple-n42531.html


Je me demande si les galets à induction de la sport et de la classique sont de diamètre identique ? Si non comment font ils pour que son introduction dans le support soit bien fixé, sans jeu ?


----------



## Doowii (31 Mai 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Je me demande si les galets à induction de la sport et de la classique sont de diamètre identique ? Si non comment font ils pour que son introduction dans le support soit bien fixé, sans jeu ?



Il sont du même diamètre il y a que la bague qui change, qui est en plastique sur la version sport et en aluminium pour la watch.
Sur AppleStore il vende que celui en aluminium.


----------



## Argeuh (31 Mai 2015)

Je reçois le dock watch Spiegen mercredi, j'espère qu'il est bien.


----------



## Doowii (31 Mai 2015)

Je devrais le recevoir aussi début de semaine


----------



## neel (31 Mai 2015)

Matt-8 a dit:


> Ça y'est j'ai reçu le stand orzly ce matin ! La montre tient parfaitement sur le socle prévu pour elle, comme tu disais @pepeye66 avec l'aimant du chargeur aucun risque que la montre tombe et le stand n'est pas tant inclinée que ça au final... il y'a un emplacement pour mon iPhone, du coup je peut charger les deux en meme temps ce qui est assez pratique puisqu'au final j'utilise plus mon telephone que ma montre (j'ai pris la photo avec mon tel donc il est pas dessus mais on voit a l'avant l'emplacement prévu). Le branchement est nickel, et l'ensemble s'accorde bien avec mon iMac au bureau


Merci pour les infos , je l'ai commandé il y a 3 semaines il doit arriver cette semaine, j'avais un peu peur pour l'inclinaison pour la montre mais à priori c'est bon . [emoji12][emoji106]


----------



## fousfous (31 Mai 2015)

Pour l'inclinaison y a vraiment rien à craindre moi la mienne je la recharge a la verticale


----------



## Vanton (31 Mai 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Je me demande si les galets à induction de la sport et de la classique sont de diamètre identique ? Si non comment font ils pour que son introduction dans le support soit bien fixé, sans jeu ?


La différence, hormis le matériau, c'est l épaisseur. Celui en inox est sensiblement plus fin que celui en plastique de la Sport.


----------



## Yzelig (31 Mai 2015)

Argeuh a dit:


> Je reçois le dock watch Spiegen mercredi, j'espère qu'il est bien.





Doowii a dit:


> Je devrais le recevoir aussi début de semaine



Merci de nous faire quelques photos

Je le trouve particulièrement beau par rapport aux autres.


----------



## Doowii (31 Mai 2015)

Yzelig a dit:


> Merci de nous faire quelques photos
> 
> Je le trouve particulièrement beau par rapport aux autres.


 
Pas de soucis, il est beau et pas cher 25€


----------



## KevX94 (31 Mai 2015)

Oui il a l'air pas mal moi j'attends la validation de mon annulation pour le precedent dock et je prendrai certainement celui la [emoji2]


----------



## Doowii (31 Mai 2015)

Il y a quelques photos sur Instagram avec le #spigen si vous voulez le voir en vrai


----------



## Yzelig (31 Mai 2015)

Sur Quel sites vous l'avez acheté? Si pas sur un site fr, a combien sont les frais de port?


----------



## mpowder (31 Mai 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Oui il a l'air pas mal moi j'attends la validation de mon annulation pour le precedent dock et je prendrai certainement celui la [emoji2]


Décidément tu as du mal à faire bien du premier coup LOL [emoji12]


----------



## KevX94 (31 Mai 2015)

C'est surtout que je suis un perfectionniste et du coup je recherche toujours le meilleur et c'est pas simple [emoji6]


----------



## mpowder (31 Mai 2015)

Moi perso je vais faire un trou dans la boîte et je branche la recharge ce sera bien suffisant [emoji6]


----------



## fousfous (31 Mai 2015)

mpowder a dit:


> Moi perso je vais faire un trou dans la boîte et je branche la recharge ce sera bien suffisant [emoji6]


Oui mais faut encore avoir la boîte ^^


----------



## Doowii (31 Mai 2015)

Yzelig a dit:


> Sur Quel sites vous l'avez acheté? Si pas sur un site fr, a combien sont les frais de port?



Je l'ai pris sur Amazon 25€ frais de port gratuit


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mai 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Oui mais faut encore avoir la boîte ^^



Toujours a la recherche de la fameuse boite ?


----------



## mpowder (31 Mai 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Oui mais faut encore avoir la boîte ^^


J espère quand même qu elle me sera livrée avec un boîte au prix ou je la paie [emoji12]


----------



## Yzelig (31 Mai 2015)

Doowii a dit:


> Je l'ai pris sur Amazon 25€ frais de port gratuit


Sur Amazon Fr ? Car actuellement, elle est a 49€ + 7€ de port !!!


----------



## Doowii (31 Mai 2015)

Yzelig a dit:


> Sur Amazon Fr ? Car actuellement, elle est a 49€ + 7€ de port !!!



Oui le vendeur c'est spigen Uk store


----------



## pepeye66 (31 Mai 2015)

Yzelig a dit:


> Sur Amazon Fr ? Car actuellement, elle est a 49€ + 7€ de port !!!


Encore faut il le commander au bon "Amazon" !
http://www.amazon.com/Apple-Spigen®-Charging-Aluminum-cradle/dp/B00VSGVVNA


----------



## KevX94 (31 Mai 2015)

Non livrable en France [emoji17]


----------



## Doowii (31 Mai 2015)

Sur amazon Fr le vendeur spigen Uk store livre en France


----------



## fousfous (31 Mai 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Toujours a la recherche de la fameuse boite ?


Ah oui toujours, c'est pas facile à trouver


----------



## Yzelig (31 Mai 2015)

Doowii a dit:


> Sur amazon Fr le vendeur spigen Uk store livre en France


Les articles vendu par spigen up ne doivent plus être dispo car je ne trouve pas ( sur Amazon FR)


----------



## Doowii (31 Mai 2015)

Essaye de contacter le vendeur il est peut être en rupture à ce prix là.


----------



## Micha06 (31 Mai 2015)

Bonsoir 
Avez vous achetez des coques pour la Watch ?
Moi j'en ait commandé 2 sur A...zone
J'arrive pas à mettre des photos [emoji36]


----------



## mpowder (31 Mai 2015)

Micha06 a dit:


> Bonsoir
> Avez vous achetez des coques pour la Watch ?
> Moi j'en ait commandé 2 sur A...zone
> J'arrive pas à mettre des photos [emoji36]


http://www.hostingpics.net
Envoi ta photo et colle dans ta réponse  la ligne pour blog/forum


----------



## Doowii (31 Mai 2015)

Moi j'ai commandé la thin fit de chez spigen en noir grâce à KevX94 si tu veut des photos
https://forums.macg.co/index.php?threads/Apple-Watch-Black-Stainless-Steel.1265052/#post-12893516


----------



## mpowder (31 Mai 2015)

Doowii a dit:


> Moi j'ai commandé la thin fit de chez spigen en noir grâce à KevX94 si tu veut des photos
> https://forums.macg.co/index.php?threads/Apple-Watch-Black-Stainless-Steel.1265052/#post-12893516


Ça fait pas des traces sur la montre a force de le mettre et l enlever ?


----------



## Doowii (31 Mai 2015)

Je sais pas je te dirai ça quand j'aurais la coque et la montre


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (1 Juin 2015)

Je reste toujours dubitatif sur la gestion des câbles... J'achèterai un dock qui permettra de n'avoir qu'un seul câble cours pour tous les appareil (iphones x2, iPad x 2, Watch X1) et qui m'évitera mon sac de noeud de fil sur la table de nuit )j'utilise aujourd'hui une station de charge griffin... Très bien sauf pour la gestion des cables.... Y en a partout!).


----------



## Argeuh (1 Juin 2015)

Yzelig a dit:


> Les articles vendu par spigen up ne doivent plus être dispo car je ne trouve pas ( sur Amazon FR)


Je l'ai pris sur ebay l'equivalent de 28 euros, mais pas sur le ebay français - vu que je n'habite pas en France.


----------



## squall59 (1 Juin 2015)

j' hésite encore pour le support à prendre


----------



## Musaran (1 Juin 2015)

Moi aussi, j’hésite. Entre en acheter un, et utiliser mon esprit créatif pour en faire un.


----------



## Matt-8 (1 Juin 2015)

neel a dit:


> Merci pour les infos , je l'ai commandé il y a 3 semaines il doit arriver cette semaine, j'avais un peu peur pour l'inclinaison pour la montre mais à priori c'est bon . [emoji12][emoji106]



Pour l'inclinaison aucun soucis, comme dit @fousfous tu peut recharger ta montre a la vertical !! Elle tient super bien sur mon stand  Le branchement est pratique et puis ce qui est cool c'est que je peut l'utiliser aussi pour recharger mon iPhone et regarder des vidéos en meme temps, c'est conçu pour poser le tel a l'horizontal ou vertical... Je crois que le DuoStand Orzly est aussi dispo sur Amazon et Ebay a moins de 20€ ! Et livré avec un packaging sympa...


----------



## Matt-8 (1 Juin 2015)

mpowder a dit:


> J aimerais réunir ici vos témoignages et avis sur les coques pour Apple watch.
> Bien que je trouve que ça dénature le produit j aimerais pouvoir mettre une coque rapidement sans tout démonter.
> Par exemple le matin au boulot je fait de la manutention pendant une heure, c est la quelle est le plus en danger.
> Et le pire c est que c est la que j en ai le plus besoin [emoji39]
> ...



Du coup moi j'ai tout commandé en meme temps, stand, coque de protection et écran protecteur sur le site d'orzly... J'ai une coque souple blanche pour aller avec mon bracelet sport blanc et une coque transparente Crystal. Elles sont bien, mais ca donne vraiment un look tres sport a la montre. Quel bracelet as tu ? Pour mettre la coque c'est assez facile, tu retires le bracelet de chaque coté, enfile la coque sur la montre et remet le bracelet... tres simple a manipuler !


----------



## fousfous (1 Juin 2015)

Je viens d'avoir une idée de génie pour recharger, pourquoi ne pas mettre le chargeur directement sur la table de nuit en la perçant? Comme ça plus de problèmes de fils aussi.


----------



## Argeuh (2 Juin 2015)

Yzelig a dit:


> Merci de nous faire quelques photos
> 
> Je le trouve particulièrement beau par rapport aux autres.



Reçu ce jour.
Belle finition, du Spiegen rien à dire.

Tu as une video ici c'est encore mieux que les photos


----------



## Doowii (2 Juin 2015)

Reçu aussi ce midi nickel [emoji106]


----------



## Yzelig (2 Juin 2015)

Cette base me plait beaucoup...


----------



## Pierrolingstone (3 Juin 2015)

J'ai commandé ce stand de recharge sur amazon en livraison premium pour 12E environ

http://www.amazon.fr/Station-statio...1433334628&sr=8-15&keywords=stand+apple+watch

Les +:

- Qualité des matériaux pas mal du tout, c'est lourd 
- la montre est bien en place et permet d'être bien en vue sur la table de nuit
- il est pratique: on pose la montre dessus à l'arrache sans que le socle ne puisse se renverser

Les - :

- le galet d'induction rentre difficilement à sa place il faut forcer un peu (le casser ?)
- la fente pour le passage du fil oblige à le "plier" à 90° ce qui est forcement endommageable dans le temps

Au final:

- Bon produit peu cher, qui fait le taf et qui est ultra pratique
- je vous conseille de faire comme moi: bloquer le galet à mi course pour ne pas l'endommager 
- ne pas plier le fil dans la fente 
- satisfait dans l'ensemble le coté noir laqué à du style avec le gris sidéral


----------



## kakashifr59 (3 Juin 2015)

Pierrolingstone a dit:


> J'ai commandé ce stand de recharge sur amazon en livraison premium pour 12E environ
> 
> http://www.amazon.fr/Station-statio...1433334628&sr=8-15&keywords=stand+apple+watch
> 
> ...



J'ai le même mais eu à 9€ sur Amazon aussi 

Par contre j'en ai eu un second gratuitement car le premier serait de la mauvaise taille pour le galet ( pas encore eu ma watch pour le tester )


----------



## kakashifr59 (3 Juin 2015)

Je viens de revenir du boulot et pour plus d'info. Le vendeur faisait un prix à 9 euros pour les précommande. Maintenant c'est à 13,95 euros.

Essaie de voir avec ton vendeur pour avoir un autre car celui ci à un défaut. Cela ne coute rien de demander. Bon j'espère ne pas être embêté avec les deux que j'ai lorsque j'aurai ma watch (trop long ..)


----------



## Boris 41 (3 Juin 2015)

Mon Stand Nomad Space Grey a été expédié aujourd'hui. J'essaierais de poster des photos à la réception.


----------



## RonImac (5 Juin 2015)

Bonjour a tous

Ayant reçu aujourd'hui mon AWS 42 mm je veux maintenant la protéger. 
J'ai commandé une coque spigen, et se pose maintenant la question de la protection de l'écran 
Film ou verre trempé? 
J'attends vos retours sur la protection que vous avez choisi

Merci de votre aide


----------



## SebR2611 (5 Juin 2015)

RonImac a dit:


> Bonjour a tous
> 
> Ayant reçu aujourd'hui mon AWS 42 mm je veux maintenant la protéger.
> J'ai commandé une coque spigen, et se pose maintenant la question de la protection de l'écran
> ...




Euh, rien ? ^^. Pourquoi vouloir dénaturer le produit ?


----------



## RonImac (5 Juin 2015)

SebR2611 a dit:


> Euh, rien ? ^^. Pourquoi vouloir dénaturer le produit ?



Je préfère la dénaturer un peu que de l'abîmer


----------



## Doowii (5 Juin 2015)

Le film est inutile le verre ion-X résiste bien aux rayures


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (5 Juin 2015)

Le saphir aurait été un choix plus judicieux...


----------



## SebR2611 (5 Juin 2015)

Tu as une coque sur ta voiture pour la protéger ? Au cas ou ^^. Pour éviter de l'abîmer quoi [emoji28]

Ça frise l'obsession pour certain, après tu as peut-être un métier où elle risque de subir des chocs, et la, je comprend, mais en dehors du taf, non.. C'est une montre. Si t'avais claqué 1000€ dans une montre Suisse (toute aussi fragile soit dit en passant), est ce que tu lui aurais adjoint une coque et un verre supplémentaire ? 

M'enfin, tu fais bien ce que tu veux, après tout c'est toi qui la porte [emoji4]

Sinon, comme le disent d'autres com', le verre ion-x (le même que sur les derniers iPhone) est relativement résistant aux rayures et aux chocs, pas forcément besoin de lui rajouter un film ou du verre, mais si tu y tiens réellement, tant qu'à faire, autant lui mettre le plus résistant, à savoir le verre trempé.


----------



## Doowii (5 Juin 2015)

RonImac a dit:


> Je préfère la dénaturer un peu que de l'abîmer



Moi j'ai pris la thin fit de chez spigen pour le boulot elle se clips par dessus comme ça pas besoin de démonter les bracelets pour l'enlever.


----------



## Yzelig (6 Juin 2015)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Mon Stand Nomad Space Grey a été expédié aujourd'hui. J'essaierais de poster des photos à la réception.



Je veux bien voir quelques photos!!!
J'hésite entre le stand spigen ou la nomad


----------



## Boris 41 (6 Juin 2015)

Livraison le 15 d'après Fedex, c'est pas rapide mais elles quittaient les entrepôts chinois vers les USA avant de partir vers leurs destinations finales.


----------



## samca (7 Juin 2015)

Erreur


----------



## Fi91 (7 Juin 2015)

Vous savez ou on peut acheter la station pour Apple watch de la marque griffin? Je la vois en précommande sur Amazon mais c'est le seul site ou je l'ai trouvé


----------



## newone (7 Juin 2015)

Concrètement vaut mieux du verre parce que dans tous les cas, la force qu'il faut mettre pour casser l écran ne sera pas arrêtée par le film, alors que le verre trempé peut "peut être" répartir l'impact pour éviter la casse.
Et encore...


----------



## Matt-8 (8 Juin 2015)

kakashifr59 a dit:


> J'ai le même mais eu à 9€ sur Amazon aussi
> 
> Par contre j'en ai eu un second gratuitement car le premier serait de la mauvaise taille pour le galet ( pas encore eu ma watch pour le tester )



Ce stand ne tient pas super bien le fil de chargement ca se voit rien que sur la photo le fil est arrondis en haut. C'est pour ca que j'ai choisis le duostand Orzly, ca me semble plus net et rangé... Aussi toutes les montres, quel que soit leur taille, ont la même taille de galet magnétique pour le chargement donc si ca ne rentre pas c'est que c'est un défaut. L'as tu reçu ?


----------



## kakashifr59 (8 Juin 2015)

Matt-8 a dit:


> Ce stand ne tient pas super bien le fil de chargement ca se voit rien que sur la photo le fil est arrondis en haut. C'est pour ca que j'ai choisis le duostand Orzly, ca me semble plus net et rangé... Aussi toutes les montres, quel que soit leur taille, ont la même taille de galet magnétique pour le chargement donc si ca ne rentre pas c'est que c'est un défaut. L'as tu reçu ?



Oui j'ai bien les deux et le galet rentre correctement mais comme tu le dis, c'est très mal pensé pour le câble. Je ne veux pas le plier à 90° pour qu'il rentre dans la fente. Donc le cable sort un peu sur le haut pour le moment le temps que je me décide pour un plus jolie. Mais bon ce sera ça pour le moment et vu le prix je ne suis pas trop perdant.


----------



## Vanton (8 Juin 2015)

Vous allez vous amuser avec vos docks quand je vois la nouvelle fonction radio réveil qui s'affiche en paysage... [emoji57]


----------



## fousfous (8 Juin 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Vous allez vous amuser avec vos docks quand je vois la nouvelle fonction radio réveil qui s'affiche en paysage... [emoji57]


Bah non c'est mieux justement vu qu'on dors couché et non debout


----------



## Xavi3r (8 Juin 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Vous allez vous amuser avec vos docks quand je vois la nouvelle fonction radio réveil qui s'affiche en paysage... [emoji57]


C' est pour ça  que j'ai choisi celui là 

http://www.elevationlab.com/products/night-stand


----------



## Vanton (8 Juin 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Bah non c'est mieux justement vu qu'on dors couché et non debout


Jusqu'à preuve du contraire les radio réveils n'affichent pas l'heure verticalement... [emoji57]

Cela dit c'est peut-être une erreur de la part de leurs concepteurs ?


----------



## SebR2611 (8 Juin 2015)

Xavi3r a dit:


> C' est pour ça  que j'ai choisi celui là
> 
> http://www.elevationlab.com/products/night-stand




Il est bien et je pense que je me tournerai vers celui ci, mais il est un peu cher...


----------



## fousfous (9 Juin 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Jusqu'à preuve du contraire les radio réveils n'affichent pas l'heure verticalement... [emoji57]
> 
> Cela dit c'est peut-être une erreur de la part de leurs concepteurs ?


Oui et c'est pas pratique vu qu'il faut lever la tête, c'est beaucoup plus pratique d'avoir l'heure dans le même sens que soit


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (9 Juin 2015)

Ca sera encore mieux quand la watch pourra projeter l'heure au plafond... Il n'y aura alors qu'à ouvrir les yeux pour la lire sans bouger...


----------



## fousfous (9 Juin 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Ca sera encore mieux quand la watch pourra projeter l'heure au plafond... Il n'y aura alors qu'à ouvrir les yeux pour la lire sans bouger...


J'avais un réveil comme ça, mais en fait je suis myope donc je peux pas voir...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (9 Juin 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> J'avais un réveil comme ça, mais en fait je suis myope donc je peux pas voir...


J'étais assez fan, mais ma femme n'aimait pas... Puis il est tombé en rade et comme ca plus de soucis...

Depui c'est mon jawbone qui me réveil.... Vivement que la Watch sache le faire...


----------



## fousfous (9 Juin 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Depui c'est mon jawbone qui me réveil.... Vivement que la Watch sache le faire...


Bah elle peut, mais niveau hygiène c'est limite quand même...


----------



## Vanton (9 Juin 2015)

Mouais... Si tu te douches au réveil, ça change pas grand chose que tu aies porté ta montre la nuit à mon avis.


----------



## Xavi3r (9 Juin 2015)

SebR2611 a dit:


> Il est bien et je pense que je me tournerai vers celui ci, mais il est un peu cher...


C'est pour ça que j'attend la dispo et il sera trouvable sur amazon à moindre cou


----------



## fousfous (9 Juin 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Mouais... Si tu te douches au réveil, ça change pas grand chose que tu aies porté ta montre la nuit à mon avis.


Bah si quand même, tu ne laisses pas ta peau respirer, déjà qu'à la fin de la journée c'est pas beau à voir alors si en plus faut rajouter la nuit...


----------



## SebR2611 (9 Juin 2015)

Xavi3r a dit:


> C'est pour ça que j'attend la dispo et il sera trouvable sur amazon à moindre cou




Je pense aussi


----------



## Matt-8 (9 Juin 2015)

Salut a tous,

J'ai récemment reçu mon Duostand Orzly, après l'avoir testé quelque temps je vous fais un petit résumé, pour ceux qui cherche le stand parfait pour charger leur Apple Watch 

J'ai entendu parler de cette marque quand j'ai commandé une de leurs coques de protection FacePlates pour ma montre. Dans le paquet j'ai trouvé un petit dépliant avec d'autres accessoires, dont le DuoStand. J'en cherchais justement un pour mon bureau au travail. J'avais commandé un stand en plastique pas cher en attendant, mais je voulais un stand pour charger ma montre et mon iPhone. Et c'est ce qu'Orzly propose !

Voici mon verdict 

Il est au top ! Facile à installer, la montre ne glisse pas, l'emplacement est étudié pour et je peux continuer à l'utiliser pendant qu'elle charge. Charger la montre est assez rapide, donc elle ne reste pas sur le stand longtemps, mais je le trouve tres pratique pour mon iPhone. En général je charge la montre le matin, et je garde mon iPhone à peu près toute la journée sur le stand, c'est pratique pour vérifier rapidement mes mails et autres notifications pendant la journée.

Je me suis dit que le téléphone pouvait facilement tomber mais ce n'est pas le cas, l'emplacement est assez large et pourvu de carrés antidérapants. En plus la base du stand est assez large et solide pour maintenir mon iPhone et ma montre. Je l'utilise meme avec mon iPad.

Petit plus : il est élégant, et l'ensemble iPhone + montre pres de mon iMac au bureau fonctionne super bien !

Donc globalement je suis content de ce stand de recharge pour Apple Watch, et je vous le recommande  J'ajoute quelques photos ci-dessous pour illustrer mon avis.


----------



## Tristan8537 (9 Juin 2015)

Franchement merci beaucoup car j'hésite entre deux modèles pour la recharge. Et j'avoue que celui la me plait avec sa combinaison Apple Watch et Iphone.
Niveau stabilité c'est comment une fois que tu as les deux posés dessus ?


----------



## Doowii (9 Juin 2015)

Il ressemble au spigen mais avec une partie pour poser l'iPhone c'est pratique [emoji106]


----------



## SebR2611 (9 Juin 2015)

Je trouve un peu dommage que les produits se tournent le dos, soit on voit l'iPhone, soit on voit la Watch... Mais sinon il a l'air sympa. 

Après perso ce serait plutôt pour la nuit, je ne vois pas l'utilité de charger sa montre la journée au bureau, le but c'est de la porter...


----------



## Tristan8537 (9 Juin 2015)

Doowii a dit:


> Il ressemble au spigen mais avec une partie pour poser l'iPhone c'est pratique [emoji106]


Mon hésitation vient de la, cmoi c'est pour mettre sur ma table de nuit. Le spigen remplirait bien son rôle pour ça. Après l'avantage de celui de Orly c'est que sur mon bureau à coté du mac ça peut être pas mal aussi. Dilemme ...


----------



## Doowii (9 Juin 2015)

Si tu la charge la nuit il y a pas de raison quel soit à coté de ton Mac mais sur ta table de nuit


----------



## Matt-8 (9 Juin 2015)

Tristan8537 a dit:


> Franchement merci beaucoup car j'hésite entre deux modèles pour la recharge. Et j'avoue que celui la me plait avec sa combinaison Apple Watch et Iphone.
> Niveau stabilité c'est comment une fois que tu as les deux posés dessus ?



Pour la stabilité aucun soucis, comme je disais la base est bien large et le stand est solide, il soutient sans problème l'iPhone et le la montre


----------



## Matt-8 (9 Juin 2015)

SebR2611 a dit:


> Je trouve un peu dommage que les produits se tournent le dos, soit on voit l'iPhone, soit on voit la Watch... Mais sinon il a l'air sympa.
> 
> Après perso ce serait plutôt pour la nuit, je ne vois pas l'utilité de charger sa montre la journée au bureau, le but c'est de la porter...


Je la charge rapidement le matin au bureau, et ensuite je la porte  le reste de la journée je me sers du stand comme support pour mon iphone et je trouve que c'est super pratique pour garder un oeil sur mes mails perso ou notifications rapidement !


----------



## fousfous (9 Juin 2015)

Matt-8 a dit:


> Je la charge rapidement le matin au bureau, et ensuite je la porte  le reste de la journée je me sers du stand comme support pour mon iphone et je trouve que c'est super pratique pour garder un oeil sur mes mails perso ou notifications rapidement !


Bah c'est pas sur ta watch tout ca?


----------



## L0uis-Cl@ude (9 Juin 2015)

moi je l'ai commandé sur Amazon, et la livraison était indiquée entre le 8 et le 9, mais l'expédition n'a pas démarrée


----------



## KevX94 (9 Juin 2015)

Reception de mon stand Spigen aujourd'hui, il est tout mimi petit comme tout lol Bon pour l'instant j'ai pas encore ma Watch pour l'utilise mais c'est un beau produit bien fini et qui va tres bien a cote de mon Imac avec sa couleur alu [emoji2]


----------



## SebR2611 (9 Juin 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Reception de mon stand Spigen aujourd'hui, il est tout mimi petit comme tout lol Bon pour l'instant j'ai pas encore ma Watch pour l'utilise mais c'est un beau produit bien fini et qui va tres bien a cote de mon Imac avec sa couleur alu [emoji2]




Photo ?


----------



## Doowii (9 Juin 2015)

J'ai le même [emoji39]


----------



## KevX94 (9 Juin 2015)

Je ferrai une photo quand j'aurai ma sublime Watch dessus [emoji39]


----------



## SebR2611 (9 Juin 2015)

J'hésite entre celui ci et le petit en plastique tout simple qu'on a vu un peu plus haut, mais 30€ pour un simple morceau de plastique pour poser sa montre... Hum ! 

Je verrais, et l'idée du dock avec le boîtier de la montre ne me déplaît pas, mais je n'ai pas envie de sacrifier ma boîte ^^.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (9 Juin 2015)

Pourquoi ne pas acheter sur aliexpress un modèle moins cher et plus jolie?


----------



## SebR2611 (10 Juin 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas acheter sur aliexpress un modèle moins cher et plus jolie?




Comme ?


----------



## Somchay (10 Juin 2015)

Que pensez - vous de ce "bumper" pour protéger la watch?

http://actionproof.com/

Apparemment, il se pose et s'enlève facilement et offre une bonne couverture de la montre pour la protection contre les chocs. Je me laisserais bien tenter pour les séances de sport, mais comme il est encore en pre-order, vais attendre encore un peu que la mise en vente ait vraiment démarrée! 

sent from my Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (10 Juin 2015)

Somchay a dit:


> Que pensez - vous de ce "bumper" pour protéger la watch?
> 
> http://actionproof.com/
> 
> ...


Quelle horreur!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (10 Juin 2015)

Par exemple:

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Luxu...211.html?tracelog=ae-app-ios-sharefor-shkmail

Ou encore: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Port...367.html?tracelog=ae-app-ios-sharefor-shkmail

Ce ne sont que des exemples...


----------



## Doowii (10 Juin 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Par exemple:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Luxu...211.html?tracelog=ae-app-ios-sharefor-shkmail
> 
> ...



Le premier c'est une copie du spigen.


----------



## Macuserman (10 Juin 2015)

Somchay a dit:


> Que pensez - vous de ce "bumper" pour protéger la watch?
> 
> http://actionproof.com/



Mon dieu que c'est laid !


----------



## Doowii (10 Juin 2015)

Pour tous les jours il y a plus discret.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (10 Juin 2015)

Doowii a dit:


> Le premier c'est une copie du spigen.


 Connaissant la Chine, c'est à mon avis le spigen dégriffé (oops chef on a produit plus que demandé par spigen, c'est ballot...)


----------



## fousfous (10 Juin 2015)

Somchay a dit:


> Que pensez - vous de ce "bumper" pour protéger la watch?
> 
> http://actionproof.com/
> 
> ...


C'est pas du troll ça? Avec un beau message disant que tu à un Samsung?


----------



## Vanton (10 Juin 2015)

J'ai eu une trop bonne idée de dock cette nuit ! C'est con que je n'aie pas le savoir faire pour en lancer la production [emoji1]

Faudrait quand même que je m'amuse à le dessiner, pour le fun


----------



## fousfous (10 Juin 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> J'ai eu une trop bonne idée de dock cette nuit ! C'est con que je n'aie pas le savoir faire pour en lancer la production [emoji1]
> 
> Faudrait quand même que je m'amuse à le dessiner, pour le fun


Cette nuit moi c'est une idée d'écran qui peu changer de taille 
Mais du coup faut que je devienne spécialiste en écran pour que ça marche vraiment ^^


----------



## Somchay (10 Juin 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> C'est pas du troll ça? Avec un beau message disant que tu à un Samsung?



C'est pas plutôt toi le troll? Oui j'ai un Samsung Galaxy S5 depuis que j'ai grillé un iPhone 5s pour une seconde en contact avec de l'eau en faisant du sport, le Samsung est étanche lui... C'est interdit peut-être ??? Non, parce que si il faut que je fasse la liste du matos Apple que j'ai eu et que j'ai encore pour "montrer patte blanche" et avoir le droit de poster, ça va prendre un certain temps... Mais t'inquiètes, là j'écris depuis mon iPad parce que confortablement installé à la maison. Et tu peux aussi aller voir ma date d'inscription sur Macg si tu penses que je suis juste de passage...

Mais c'est vrai qu'avoir 2 téléphones (Samsung S5 et iPhone 6 Plus), ça fait 2 numéros différents et ce n'est pas très pratique... D'où ma question pour le Bumper: il n'est peut-être pas très joli, mais il a l'air d'offrir une très bonne protection. Ainsi, pour des sorties sportives, je pourrais sortir avec l'iPhone protégé dans une pochette étanche et avoir l'Apple Watch protégée des chocs tout en me permettant de répondre à des appels inattendu sans sortir le téléphone de sa pochette ! C'est même le but principal de l'acquisition d'une Apple Watch pour moi, servir de solution de secours pour l'iPhone quand ça craint trop pour lui, car l'histoire de la montrer à son poignet ou de lire en instantané le dernier twit ou la dernière notification Facebook, je m'en fiche royalement !


----------



## Doowii (10 Juin 2015)

Après si ça te plait comme protection tant mieux c'est pour toi et sinon spigen en fait une avec un carreau pour l'écran.


----------



## Boris 41 (10 Juin 2015)

D'ailleurs je viens de la commander. Je me suis enfin décidé. Il s'agit de la Tough Armor, gamme la plus résistante chez Spigen (j'ai ça pour mon iPhone 6 Plus). Je ferais quelques photos à réception, elle doit arriver en même temps que mon Watch Stand de Nomad.


----------



## Doowii (10 Juin 2015)

Nickel ça m'intéresse les photos moi j'ai pris la plus fine de chez spigen la thin fit, j'avais peur que la Tough Armor soit trop grosse.


----------



## Boris 41 (10 Juin 2015)

Ça dépend de l'utilisation. Dans mon cas je ne la mettrais que dans des conditions idéales pour abîmer la montre. Sinon pas de coque...


----------



## Doowii (10 Juin 2015)

Oui moi aussi c'est juste pour aller au boulot j'ai pris la thin fit elle se clips comme ça pas besoin de démonter le bracelet à chaque fois


----------



## olivierbcr (10 Juin 2015)

Bonsoir à tous.

J'aurais besoin de votre aide pour me démêler avec mes 2 chargeurs muraux Apple que j'ai en ma possession. 

J'aimerais savoir lequel appartient respectivement à mon iPhone 6 et lequel a mon Apple Watch? Mes 2 adapteurs muraux sont les modèles A1265 et A1385.

Avez-vous la même chose? Si vous avez récemment reçu votre Watch, quel modèle était inscrit sur l'adapter mural?


----------



## SebR2611 (10 Juin 2015)

Le 1265 est celui de l'iPhone  

Mais concrètement ce sont les mêmes, tu peux les interchanger il n'y a pas de risque


----------



## newone (10 Juin 2015)

Le tout est de savoir ce qu'il y a en "output" les 2 sont pareils normalement.


----------



## Somchay (11 Juin 2015)

Doowii a dit:


> Après si ça te plait comme protection tant mieux c'est pour toi et sinon spigen en fait une avec un carreau pour l'écran.



En effet, Spigen offre un choix de plusieurs modèles et en plus moins cher que le Bumper que j'avais trouvé initialement, merci pour l'info !


----------



## Ardienn (11 Juin 2015)

Vous êtes satisfaits de vos docks d'AW, c'est stable?


----------



## fousfous (11 Juin 2015)

Moi j'ai mis une pastille pour repérer celui de mon iPhone, mais c'est surtout parce que celui de mon iPhone va bientôt avoir 1an et c'est un échange Apple, qui d'ailleurs me semble bizarre.


----------



## Matt-8 (11 Juin 2015)

@Ardienn Oui moi j'adore le mien que j'ai posté un peu plus haut !! Il charge mon tel et ma montre  Le dock Orzly !


----------



## Ardienn (12 Juin 2015)

Matt-8 a dit:


> @Ardienn Oui moi j'adore le mien que j'ai posté un peu plus haut !! Il charge mon tel et ma montre  Le dock Orzly !



Je note, merci!


----------



## adixya (12 Juin 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> C'est pas du troll ça? Avec un beau message disant que tu à un Samsung?


Euh, ce n'est pas lui qui a tapé le message "sent from...", c'est tapatalk qui insère une signature automatique au cas ou tu ne connaîtrais pas le concept de signature automatique... Y en a des tonnes qui ont des iPhone et qui par défaut insèrent "sent from iPhone de ..." car ils n'ont pas désactivé l'option. 

A force de glapir "troll troll" dès qu'un truc nous dérange chez les autres, le concept de troll va perdre tout son sens. 

Troll ça ne veut pas dire "n'est pas d'accord avec moi" ou "parle de Samsung sur un site Apple", hein.


----------



## fousfous (12 Juin 2015)

adixya a dit:


> Euh, ce n'est pas lui qui a tapé le message "sent from...", c'est tapatalk qui insère une signature automatique au cas ou tu ne connaîtrais pas le concept de signature automatique... Y en a des tonnes qui ont des iPhone et qui par défaut insèrent "sent from iPhone de ..." car ils n'ont pas désactivé l'option.
> 
> A force de glapir "troll troll" dès qu'un truc nous dérange chez les autres, le concept de troll va perdre tout son sens.
> 
> Troll ça ne veut pas dire "n'est pas d'accord avec moi" ou "parle de Samsung sur un site Apple", hein.


Non ce qui dérangeai c'est parler d'enlaidir la watch avec un bumber (sous entendu il en faut pour la watch) alors que lui n'en aurai jamais comme n'ayant pas d'iPhone. Mais il ne comptais pas afficher qu'il n'en avait pas.


----------



## stefff13 (14 Juin 2015)

Boris 41 a dit:


> D'ailleurs je viens de la commander. Je me suis enfin décidé. Il s'agit de la Tough Armor, gamme la plus résistante chez Spigen....


pareil reception lundi prochain

Je travail dans les extincteurs le risque d'un choc n'est pas à exclure sans compter les extincteurs a base de poudre.


----------



## newone (14 Juin 2015)

Actuellement je ne prends pas ma watch pour le vélo, un petit peu peur de la niaquer. 
C'est peut être la seule raison pour laquelle je commanderai un boîtier avec des bords relevés en métal comme ça si je glisse par terre, le boîtier est protégé.

Sinon j'avoue, c'est hyper moche.


----------



## Vanton (14 Juin 2015)

Faut quand même savoir que dans les documents de Made For Apple Watch il est clairement précisé qu'une protection ne devrait pas dépasser du boîtier en métal... Les antennes entourant l'écran, sous la vitre, y a un risque de les perturber si la protection couvre le verre


----------



## Boris 41 (14 Juin 2015)

Dans certaines situations il est préférable de protéger sa montre, les capteurs sont secondaires dans ce cas.


----------



## Vanton (14 Juin 2015)

Oui enfin si la montre n'est pas utilisable à cause d'une protection, autant ne pas la porter, tout simplement... 

Pour faire du vélo le téléphone n'est pas obligatoire donc limiter le wifi n'est pas forcément un souci. 

Mais quand la montre doit communiquer avec le téléphone pour être utile, autant ne pas la porter si on doit lui mettre une coque qui flingue la réception...


----------



## newone (14 Juin 2015)

Inutilisable... Tu va loin quand même.
Avoir un rebord afin de protéger l'écran ça ne gênera pas à une utilisation en mode "sport" j'ai juste besoin d'un retour visuel, je ne vais pas non plus jouer avec, shazamer, regarder la bourse.


----------



## Vanton (14 Juin 2015)

Si ça utilise pas les communications, ça ne devrait pas poser de problèmes.


----------



## Kyone (15 Juin 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> J'ai eu une trop bonne idée de dock cette nuit ! C'est con que je n'aie pas le savoir faire pour en lancer la production [emoji1]
> 
> Faudrait quand même que je m'amuse à le dessiner, pour le fun


C'était quoi ton idée alors ? J'espère que ça permettait de mettre la montre sur le côté, histoire d'utiliser l'interface basculée du mode nuit qu'ils ont implémentée dans WatchOS 2.


----------



## Boris 41 (17 Juin 2015)

Quelques photos de mon Stand Gris Sidéral de Nomad comme je l'avais promis :


----------



## Boris 41 (17 Juin 2015)

Puis de ma coque Spigen Tough Armor Gun Metal :


----------



## Doowii (17 Juin 2015)

Le dock il est magnifique [emoji7]


----------



## Yzelig (17 Juin 2015)

Doowii a dit:


> Le dock il est magnifique [emoji7]


Moi aussi, je le trouve superbe !!!


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (19 Juin 2015)

Yzelig a dit:


> Moi aussi, je le trouve superbe !!!


Pareil... Par contre la coque, c'est vraiment immonde...


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juin 2015)

Un peu gros pour moi 
c'est que mon avis


----------



## Boris 41 (19 Juin 2015)

La coque est pas comme dans la réalité sur les photos, surtout celle de face avec le bracelet dont on voit la partie la moins large juste au dessus avec une petite distance. C'est sur qu'elle va pas rendre la montre plus belle mais elle ne me servira que dans des situations où je dois protéger la montre.


----------

